# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Σύλλογοι Προστασίας και Περίθαλψης Άγριας Ζωής

## Efthimis98

*Σύλλογοι Προστασίας και Περίθαλψης Άγριας Ζωής* 
 











*Σε αυτό το θέμα θα παρακολουθούμε αναλυτικά κάθε κίνηση και ενέργεια η οποία πραγματοποιείται από διάφορες Οργανώσεις και Κέντρα Προστασίας και Περίθαλψης Άγριων Ζώων. Με αυτό τον τρόπο δείχνουμε ότι προσπαθούμε κι εμείς να διαδώσουμε τέτοιους αξιέπαινους συλλόγους!

Μερικά στοιχεία για να μπορείτε να έχετε άμεση επαφή με κάποια από τις δύο οργανώσεις σε περίπτωση ανάγκης!

**ΑΝΙΜΑ :: Σύλλογος Προστασίας και Περίθαλψης Άγριας Ζωής*


*Hellenic Wildlife Hospital - EKPAZ*

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ*


*Στο Ιερό Κάθισμα της Μεταμορφώσεως του Σωτήρος  στους Άνω Δολούς, απελευθερώθηκαν τρείς γερακίνες, ένα βραχοκιρκίνεζο  και μία Τυτώ, στην εκδήλωση με αφορμή τα αποκαλυπτήρια της τοιχογραφίας  της Ονοματοδοσίας των ζώων από τον Αδάμ, όπως αυτή περιγράφεται στην  Παλαιά Διαθήκη. 
*





















Και ένα από τα καλύτερα σχόλια! 

_



			
				καὶ ἐκάλεσεν Ἀδὰμ ὀνόματα πᾶσι τοῖς κτήνεσι καὶ πᾶσι τοῖς πετεινοῖς τοῦ οὐρανοῦ καὶ πᾶσι τοῖς θηρίοις τοῦ ἀγροῦ·
			
		

_

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ*


*Xελωνάκια φρεσκογεννημένα. Θα τα φιλοξενήσουμε μέχρι την προσεχή Άνοιξη....*

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ*

*Γιαουρτάκι Μιαμ Μιαμ....*

----------


## kostas0206

Υπεροχες Φωτογραφιες!!! Σε ευχαριστουμε ευθημη για την ενημερωση!!
 Ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε αυτους τους Συλλογους οι οποιοι προστατευουν, εστω και λιγο, την αγρια πανιδα της χωρας μας!!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## Gardelius

*Efthimis98 ,......*

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ*


 Άρχισαν  τα σφηκιαράκια (Pernis apivorus). H μετανάστευση σε πλήρη εξέλιξη.  Κάποιοι τυχεροί τα παρατηρούν στη φύση, εμείς τα βλέπουμε σε κούτες.

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ
*
*Ενα  ζευγαράκι φασιανών στο Σταθμό! Και οι δύο φυγάδες, μιας και δεν  υπάρχουν άγριοι πληθυσμοί του είδους στην Αττική, ο αρσενικός σώθηκε την  τελευταία στιγμή από μια αγέλη σκύλων στη Νέα Πέραμο και ο θηλυκός  πυροβολήθηκε (!) στο Λαγονήσι.*

----------


## xrisam

Τι 'ομορφα πλάσματα, μπράβο Ευθύμη μου μας δίνεις την δυνατότητα να τα δούμε!

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ
*Και ο τρίτος σφηκιάρης μόλις έφτασε..... Βρέθηκε στο Γαλάτσι (!), ενώ ο προηγούμενος στο Ελληνικό...

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ
*
Μια όμορφη στικτή νεροχελώνα Emys orbicularis.Θα απελευθερωθεί οσονούπω στη λίμνη του Μαραθώνα...


Όρθιος σήμερα
 ο αργυροπελεκάνος από την  Κάρλα. Τόσες μέρες δεν μπορούσε να σηκωθεί, λόγω μιας κάκωσης στο  αριστερό του γόνατο.Σε λίγες μέρες θα σταλεί στην Αλκυόνη, στην Πάρο,  όπου υπάρχει κατάλληλος χώρος προετοιμασίας για επανένταξη....

----------


## Efthimis98

*EKΠAZ  Σταθμός Μεσσηνίας

*Ένας Μαυροπετρίτης (Falco eleonorae) ήρθε σπο  τη Καλαμάτα. Τραυματισμένος σοβαρά στα πλευρά και με σπασμένο βραχίονα. Η  Ελλάδα θεωρείται ως η πιο σημαντική χώρα για τη διατήρηση και την  επιβίωση του Μαυροπετρίτη. Φιλοξενεί κατά την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής  πάνω από το 85% του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού στις βραχονησίδες του Αιγαίου  και στη Κρήτη.

----------


## Gardelius

Αν και "αρπακτικό" πολλά* like* φιλαράκι !!!!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ


Σκαντζοχοιράκι στο κουτί...
*...αδύνατο αλλά ζωηρό και πεινασμένο. Θα κάνε παρέα στα υπόλοιπα μέχρι την Ανοιξη. 



*








Στου Παπάγου το ρέμα...
*...δίπλα στην Κατεχάκη, περισυλλέξαμε μια τραυματισμένη από τροχαίο αλεπού πριν 
 λίγο. Η ΑΝΙΜΑ κλήθηκε από την Κτηνιατρική Υπηρεσία της Περιφέρειας  Αττικής, και το σημείο το υπέδειξε ένας ηλικιωμένος κύριος που έχει εκεί  τα μελίσσια του (!), στέλνοντάς μας να  ψάξουμε κάτω από μια λεύκα, δίπλα σ΄έναν πρίνο... Αθήνα κατά τ΄άλλα. Το  ζώο, άσχημα τραυματισμένο, οδεύει τώρα στον κτηνίατρο.Μας βοήθησε στην  επιχείρηση δασολόγος υπάλληλος του Δήμου Παπάγου.

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ

*Η Μαρίλη με μια από τις πολλές γερακίνες που  έχουν κατακλύσει τον Σταθμό αυτές τις μέρες-οι μισές πυροβολημένες. Αυτό  το ενήλικο πουλί έχει τρία κατάγματα σε δύο φτερούγες και πρέπει να  χειρουργηθεί άμεσα.



Η Dorothy με νεροκοτσέλα (από τη Νέα Ιωνία)



O Xρήστος με δύο μπεκάτσες.




Η Ζωή με νερόκοτα από το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.



Η Αγγελική με χαβαρόνι από τη Λάρισα.

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ
*
Ένα πυροβολημένο μπεκατσίνι μας έφεραν  ορνιθοπαρατηρητές από το Σχοινιά (είναι θηρεύσιμο είδος, αλλά βρέθηκε σε  περιοχή που απαγορεύεται το κυνήγι)




Συνεχίζουν οι αφίξεις των ξεφτεριών στο Σταθμό, απ όλη τη χώρα.

----------


## geo_ilion

τι γινεται βρε ευθυμη πολυ τραυματισμει παλι καλα που υπαρχει και η ανιμα και τα φροντιζει

----------


## jk21

Πιο πανω και εδω και καιρο πια ,βλεπουμε τραυματισμενα αρπακτικα (που δεν τρωγονται ) ,θηρευσιμα εκτος επιτρεπομενων περιοχων κλπ .Aυτα ειναι οσα τραυματισμενα βρεθηκαν και προφανως υπαρχουν και αλλα που δεν βρεθηκαν για να σωθουν ή αρκετα που ειναι νεκρα στη γη ή σε στομαχια ....

δεν εχω κανει τοσο καιρο σχολιο και δεν θα κανω ουτε τωρα ,απλα επισημανα το γεγονος .Τα σχολια ας τα κρατησει ο καθενας για τον εαυτο του ,για να μεινει καθαρο ,αυτο το σημαντικο thread

----------


## mitsman

> θηρευσιμα εκτος επιτρεπομενων περιοχων κλπ .Aυτα ειναι οσα τραυματισμενα βρεθηκαν και προφανως υπαρχουν και αλλα που δεν βρεθηκαν για να σωθουν ή αρκετα που ειναι νεκρα στη γη ή σε στομαχια ....
> 
> δεν εχω κανει τοσο καιρο σχολιο και δεν θα κανω ουτε τωρα ,απλα επισημανα το γεγονος .Τα σχολια ας τα κρατησει ο καθενας για τον εαυτο του ,για να μεινει καθαρο ,αυτο το σημαντικο thread


Που το ξερεις ρε Μητσαρα οτι ηταν εκτος επιτρεπομενων περιοχων??? τα ρωτησες και σου απαντησαν??? απο την στιγμη που ειναι ζωντανα και τραυματισμενα σε μερη οχι ζωτικα ειναι ικανα να πεταξουν πολλα χιλιομετρα!



Για τα αρπακτικα δεν το συζητω.... οποιος το κανει θελει κρεμασμα απο την ευαισθητη περιοχη του!

----------


## jk21

Αναφερεται :  είναι θηρεύσιμο είδος, αλλά βρέθηκε σε περιοχή που απαγορεύεται το κυνήγι >> .Προφανως το αναφερανε για να καταδειξουν οτι αποτελει προιον παρανομου κυνηγιου .Αν το κανανε για αυτο το λογο ,υποθετω επειδη συνεργαζονται με κτηνιατρο και θα ειδε το πουλι ,αλλα εχουν πια και κεινοι την εμπειρια να κρινουν μετα απο τοσα χρονια στη συγκεκριμενη εθελοντικη πρωτοβουλια ,θα ειδανε οτι το πουλι ηταν χτυπημενο σε σημειο που δεν το επετρεπε να κανει χιλιομετρα .Γιατι υποθετω δεν θα μιλανε για περιοχη που στα 500 μετρα θα επιτρεπεται το κυνηγι ,αλλα αρκετα μακρυτερα .Αλλα περα απο τα αρπακτικα ,που και συ στηλιτευσες ,το αν αυτο το πουλι ηταν ισως θυμα νομιμης θηρας ,δεν παει να πει οτι δεν υπαρχει παρανομη θηρα στον τοπο μας .Μπορει να διαφωνω ,αλλα σεβομαι την νομιμη θηρα ,οπως και εθελοντες θηροφυλακες ,μεσα απο τον χωρο των κυνηγων ,που προσφερουν απο το δικο τους μετεριζι ,κατι αντιστοιχο με αυτες τις οργανωσεις ,ενω συχνα συνεργαζονται .Ομως εχω δει με τα ιδια μου τα ματια καποτε , παρανομη θηρευση με θερμοκρασια πλησιον του μηδενος και διπλα ή και μεσα στην Καρλα ,αλλα και σε αλλα μερη.Ενημερωνομουνα για χρονια απο αυτοπτες μαρτυρες (αντιστοιχης φιλοζωικης οργανωσης ) οτι αυτο ποτε δεν σταματησε .Αν δεν ηταν αυτο το πουλακι λοιπον και αν κακως βιαστηκα να συμπερανω ,ειναι δυστυχως πολλα αλλα ,θυματα αρρωστων μυαλων ,που υπαρχουν αναμεσα στις ταξεις των κυνηγων ,οπως αρρωστα μυαλα ,υπαρχουν σε καθε κοινωνικη ομαδα .Αναμεσα σε συναδελφους καθηγητες ,αναμεσε σε οικολογους ,αναμεσα σε εργατες ,αναμεσα σε βιομηχανους ...το προβλημα υπαρχει και πρεπει ο καθενας στο βαθμο που του ειναι εφικτο ,να βαλει τα στηθη του ,να σταματησει να υπαρχει

----------


## mitsman

Τωρα μιλας σωστα!

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ
*
Παγκόσμια μέρα Εθελοντισμού σήμερα 5 Δεκεμβρίου, και τιμούμε τους  εθελοντές της ΑΝΙΜΑ,τους  παντός καιρού και πασών ημερών, που χωρίς  αυτούς δεν θα μπορούσαμε να τα βγάλουμε πέρα!























*
*

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ

*Εμένα με θυμάστε; μεγάλωσα!

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ
*
*Υπό βροχήν στον Σχοινιά* απελευθερώθηκαν η νεροκοτσέλα και η στικτή νεροχελώνα. Και όπως φάνηκε το ευχαριστήθηκαν.

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΑΝΙΜΑ

*Η Νίκη με μια βαριά τραυματισμένη πετροτριλίδα, που έφτασε το πρωί από την Κρήτη.



Ενας εξοργισμένος γκιώνης από το Παλαιό Φάληρο (με αστάθεια λόγω πρόσκρουσης σε τζάμι)



Tyto alba alba, βραδυνή απελευθέρωση


Γελαδάρης Bubulcus ibis, από τη Ζάκυνθο μόλις έφτασε, με κάταγμα αντιβραχίου



Αλλος ένας μπούφος από καλώδια, με εγκαύματα  στα φτερά, από την Ερέτρια αυτός. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχε τελικά και ο  προηγούμενος, από την Ελασσόνα. Ο δυνατός αέρας των ημερών συμβάλλει στη  συχνότητα των περιστατικών.



Τι είμαι;



Στην πατρίδα του τη Σάμο τρέχει από  χτες ο τσάκαλος,  στην περιοχή που είχε βρεθεί πριν δεκαπέντε  μέρες.Απελευθερώθηκε από τους ανθρώπους της οργάνωσης Αρχιπέλαγος.  Ταλαιπωρήθηκε το καημένο γιατί η ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρία ****, που ταξιδεύει  στη Σάμο αλλά και σε άλλα νησιά του Ανατολικού Αιγαίου, αρνήθηκε για  λόγους.... ασφαλείας να το παραλάβει ασυνόδευτο! Μια στενή ερμηνεία της  οδηγίας που αφορά σε δεσποζόμενα κατοικίδια κόστισε στο ζώο μια εβδομάδα  αιχμαλωσίας παραπάνω και ένα μεγάλο ταξίδι με πολλά μποφόρ, αφού  ταξίδεψε πρώτα για Πάτμο με την ************(ευχαριστούμε) και μετά  μεταφορτώθηκε στο τοπικό για Σάμο. Η ΑΝΙΜΑ έχει κάνει κινήσεις προς το  υπουρ. Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας για να δοθεί σχετική οδηγία για την μεταφορά  των άγριων ζώων ασυνόδευτων, μιας και η προστασία τους είναι πρωτίστως  ευθύνη του Ελληνικού κράτους-αν και μόνο με τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία  έχουμε συναντήσει πρόβλημα. Ευχαριστούμε επίσης το Αττικό Ζωολογικό  Πάρκο που φιλοξένησε σε εσωτερικό μη επισκέψιμο κλωβό το ζώο μέχρι να  βρούμε τον τρόπο να φύγει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Σήμερα το πρωί ειδοποιηθήκαμε από το  Δασαρχείο Πάρνηθας ότι ένα μεγάλο αρσενικό ελάφι έβοσκε ανάμεσα στα  σπίτια, στο Μενίδι. Το ζώο έπρεπε να οδηγηθεί στο βουνό άμεσα, καθώς και  το ίδιο κινδύνευε αλλά και κάποιος που θα βρισκόταν στο δρόμο  του μιας και τα κέρατά του κόβουν σαν μαχαίρια. Ομάδα της ΑΝΙΜΑ με τον  κτηνίατρό μας **********  έφτασε επί τόπου, και μετά από πολλές  περιπέτειες (το ελάφι έριξε τον φράχτη στον οποίο αρχικά το είχαμε  αποκλείσει και κατέβηκε σε μια ρεματιά) καταφέραμε να το ναρκώσουμε, να  το φορτώσουμε σε αυτοκίνητο του Δασαρχείου και να το ανεβάσουμε στην  Πάρνηθα. Περιμέναμε μέχρι να ξυπνήσει και πήραμε τον δρόμο του  γυρισμού....






]

----------


## Efthimis98

Πράσινος δρυοκολάπτης Picus viridis από το Αγρίνιο, πυροβολημένος δυστυχώς.



Χουχουριστής από τη Λιβαδειά, τροχαίο.



Κιρκίρι Αnas crecca, από τα Χανιά, για την Αλκυόνη

----------


## Efthimis98

Eνας ασβός μας ήλθε από τη Νέα Μάκρη, μάλλον τροχαίο...

----------


## Efthimis98

Και άλλο τσακάλι στην ΑΝΙΜΑ από  τη Σάμο επίσης, σταλμένο από την οργάνωση Αρχιπέλαγος και αυτό. Θηλυκό,  αφυδατωμένο και ταλαιπωρημένο. Χρειάστηκε πάλι να έλθει μέσω Πάτμου,  μιας και η ***** που εξυπηρετεί τη Σάμο δεν μεταφέρει ασυνόδευτα άγρια  ζώα...Σίγουρα το πολύωρο ταξίδι με τις  αλλαγές πλοίων επιβάρυνε την κατάσταση του ζώου, που είναι σε ορό από  την ώρα που έφτασε -κι έχει αρχίσει να δείχνει καλύτερα. Έγιναν οι  σχετικές αιμοληψίες και ελπίζουμε σύντομα να έχουμε δεδομένα για την  αιτία που το έφερε σ΄αυτή την κατάσταση.











Χριστουγενιάτικο ξεφτεράκι Accipiter nisus, ενήλικο αρσενικό, έπεσε σε τζαμαρία στη Νέα Πεντέλη. 

 Ο Σταθμός σήμερα θα κλείσει 2 με 4μμ, αλλά φυσικά θα ξαναανοίξει-χάρη  στους εθελοντές- από τις 4 μέχρι τις 7μμ. Το ίδιο και την πρωτοχρονιά,  για να μη μας αποκληρώσουν οι οικογένειές μας....



Μια κίσσα ελεύθερη χτες, στον Διόνυσο



Κουκουβάγιες στο Γραμματικό, λίγο πριν πετάξουν ελεύθερες



Ο νοτιάς έφερε άνοδο θερμοκρασίας, και τα σκαντζοχοιράκια  στον ...σκατζοχοιρώνα ξύπνησαν και το έριξαν στο φαγητό.



Ο ασβός από τη Νέα Μάκρη μεταφέρθηκε σε μεγαλύτερο χώρο. Δυστυχώς, συνεχίζει να μη βλέπει....

----------


## Efthimis98

Επέμβαση στο αίσχος του Σχιστού ...πραγματοποίησε σήμερα το πρωί η  Ομοσπονδιακή Θηροφυλακή  της Δ΄ΚυνηγετικήςΟμοσπονδίας, με τη συνδρομή  του Α.Τ. Κερατσινίου. Περισσότερα από 250 πουλάκια, σπίνοι,  κοκκινολαίμηδες, καρδερίνες, παπαδίτσες, σταυρομύτες, ένα φλυτζόυνι,  καρβουνιάρηδες, μαυροσκούφηδες, φλώροι,  σκαρθάκια, λούγαρα, κοτσύφια, τσίχλες, δενδροσταρήθρες, φανέτα, ένα  βουνοσπουργίτι, ένας θαμνοψάλτης, ένα ψαρόνι.... σε άθλια κατάσταση,  μερικά ήδη νεκρά, όσα δεν απελευθερώθηκαν βρίσκονται στο Σταθμό για να  συνέλθουν.
 Κατασχέθηκαν επίσης και καταστράφηκαν δεκάδες κλουβιά, καπατσέδες, ξόβεργες και  λοιπά σύνεργα.



Περισσότερες φωτό :

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...2355685&type=1

----------


## Efthimis98

Ένας  νεοσσός αλλιώτικος από τους άλλους.  Επεσε από δέντρο στον Εθνικό Κήπο  κι έχει κατάγματα στα ποδαράκια. Αρκετά είδη παπαγάλων έχουν εξαπλωθεί  στην Ευρώπη από άτομα φυγάδες και αναπαράγονται κανονικά.Μάλλον  πρόκειται για Myiopsitta monachus  lutino,  στα ελληνικά Γκριζοπρόσωπος  παγαγάλος, προερχόμενος από τις Καναρίους νήσους...



Πρόκειται για λάθος τους, δεν είναι Quacker Monk, αλλά Lutino Peach Faced Lovebird. Τους το έγραψα σε σχόλιο για να γίνει η αλλαγή... !!  :Happy:

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο Ευθυμη .....

----------

